# General > General Knives & Blades >  Handle rivets

## flandersander

Where do you get the rivets you use for the handle? Are they speical knife making rivets? The only rivet's I've ever used are pop rivets. Thanks.
Flanders

----------


## Camp10

Most handles are held in place with either pins and epoxy or screws (and epoxy).  There are some specialty screws that are used, I like the loveless style but others like the corby fasteners or Chicago screws.

----------


## klickitat

just get some brazing rod. Cut to length and peen over with a hammer. If you want that nice round look, make a spinner and use your drill press.

If you want smooth rivets then pin and epoxy and then sand the high spots.

----------


## flandersander

Oh, so they're not rivet's at all, they're pins. Hmm. Where does one get these pins? Or are they like klickitat said, just brazing rod?

----------


## Camp10

> Oh, so they're not rivet's at all, they're pins. Hmm. Where does one get these pins? Or are they like klickitat said, just brazing rod?


Basically.  You can buy them in different thicknesses depending on what you want.  I get most of the brass rods at the home depot.  I order my copper and S.S ones from an online metal dealer.  These guys: http://www.onlinemetals.com/

----------


## kyratshooter

All the knife making supply shops have "cutlers' rivets" as part of their standard equipment.  They are a specialized socket rivet that locks in place.  They also keep the neat little hollow ferrels for the lanyard ring.  

I have used everything from copper electrical wire to coathangers and nails.  Whatever is in the waste can at the time and fits the drill hole.

----------


## kyratshooter

http://www.jantzsupply.com/index.html

Yes, there is a thing called a cutler's rivet.  It is commonly used and a good thing for a knifemaker to know about and have in the supply box.  Most of the suppliers carry several kinds.  

Some of us just use trash out of the scrap bin.  I have used everything from copper electric wire, coathangers and brass screws, counting on the epoxey to do most of the work.

----------


## panch0

I usually use corby bolts on my knives. I get them cheap at Pops knife supply. He has the best prices so far in corbies.

----------


## Camp10

> I usually use corby bolts on my knives. I get them cheap at Pops knife supply. He has the best prices so far in corbies.


Thats good to know.  I've used USA knifemakers ever sense my falling out with texas knifemakers.  I'll do more shopping around.

----------


## crashdive123

I use a lot of copper ground wire and welder tips.  I need to buy some more brass.

----------


## Camp10

> I use a lot of copper ground wire and welder tips.  I need to buy some more brass.


We've had a lot of people steeling the ground wires off our poles up here...they cut it about 8 or 10 feet above ground and take all they can reach...been to Maine lately Crash? :Innocent:   Careful, you can get hurt bad if you become the path to ground! :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

> We've had a lot of people steeling the ground wires off our poles up here...they cut it about 8 or 10 feet above ground and take all they can reach...been to Maine lately Crash?  Careful, you can get hurt bad if you become the path to ground!


Hehehehe.  Just *BOUGHT* 20 feet today.

----------


## flandersander

Oh I understand. You just take a chunk of metal (brass, copper, what have you) that fits in the hole, and epoxy it in? Well that's easy.

Just checked out Jantz supply, and I like those cutlery rivet's. That's exactly what I thought everybody used.

----------


## Camp10

> Just checked out Jantz supply, and I like those cutlery rivet's. That's exactly what I thought everybody used.


The ones I've seen (never used) are very limited or nearly exact in the thickness that they allow for your handle.  Using a set of pins or the corby bolts, etc gives you some room to contour the handle so that it fits your hand.  If you take off to much material in the handle, the rivets wont tighten down and if you leave it to thick, they wont lock together.  

I'm not trying to talk you out of them, just giving my reasons for not picking them up for my knives.

----------


## flandersander

> The ones I've seen (never used) are very limited or nearly exact in the thickness that they allow for your handle.  Using a set of pins or the corby bolts, etc gives you some room to contour the handle so that it fits your hand.  If you take off to much material in the handle, the rivets wont tighten down and if you leave it to thick, they wont lock together.  
> 
> I'm not trying to talk you out of them, just giving my reasons for not picking them up for my knives.


No that makes sense. I definately like the corby bolts better. The way I understand corbies, is they have flat heads on them, that's way longer than you would need to be counter sunk, and you grind off the flat grove?

----------

